
Tutorial for OpenAPI, Aiohttp and Connexion - bradleylamar
https://github.com/bbelyeu/tutorial-openapi-aiohttp
======
bradleylamar
I've created a project that works like a tutorial for a stack I've been using
recently with OpenAPI spec, AIOHTTP + Connexion. I couldn't find another
project just like this, so I'm interested if others find this useful. It's
mostly for me to onboard new devs into Python and AsyncIO concepts.

